# What to do with round pen??



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so I'm getting a two year old filly early May and I need help with the round pen at the ranch. The ground is just dirt and grass.. it's better on a 2yr legs to have ground that's more broken up, ya? So what would you guys suggest I do? I don't think the ranch owner would like me to use any grass killer tho. I've heard mixing soil, sand, and sawdust is good...
(sorry didn't know where else to put this)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure really. My ground is hard and that is where I have my round pen.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Would the owner protest to plowing up the ground inside the round pen? After all, riding a horse in there is going to kill the grass anyway.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Im the same way..my ground can get pretty hard in the round pen...if u can afford it, sand is awesome..it dries faster than dirt, is softer, and wont get hard..


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

My landlord won't let me break it up so I make do.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

ya I think he'd let us plow it.. he's already letting us cut down the vines and lil trees that have been growing along the fence and fix the gate. He's a great ranch owner, the pasture is mainly used for a retirement home for older horses and a lot of ppl don't ride so he doesn't do much maintenance with the round pen :/... but he is a real good ranch owner.. real nice and stays out of your business lol. Hard ground isn't good for young horses feet and legs, ya? cause if it doesn't matter then I'll leave it... I just don't wanna mess up her growing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, hard ground certainly isn't ideal but some of us have to make due with what we've got. Others can give you a better idea of what to use as a base footing that will provide the best drainage and traction. Plowing the area might not be the best plan if you get a significant amount of rain, though. It would make for a very slick, sloppy mess of a round pen.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

oh ya.. it does rain here quite often :/


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the problem of the muddy, grass/dirt pen right now. This summer we'll hopefully be getting sand, but over the summer the grass with a dirt path around the perimeter actually worked very well. Then came mud season, lol. I haven't used it this spring, because I don't want to create rivets while the ground's soft. Your best bet is to get sand in there; when the mud's thick and you're asking for a trot and canter, it's not great on their legs.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

We're having the same issue as well. Too muddy/slippery to use on regular grass/mud right now. Someone suggested to me that we use shavings for footing.
Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That would take a _bunch_ of shavings to cover a full sized round pen adequately :?.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

That's what I thought too. She suggested using the ones that we're mucking out (without poo, just the wet shavings) and making a 'track' around the outside to start, then filling it in. I thought it was bizarre too.

I want sand, but my BO (parents!) don't want to do it. 
It's been so rainy I can't get my poor fat boy out there to do anything because of the mud. :/


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

spookychick13 said:


> That's what I thought too. She suggested using the ones that we're mucking out (without poo, just the wet shavings) and making a 'track' around the outside to start, then filling it in. I thought it was bizarre too.


It's the theory of repurpose. I strip stalls of stall walkers and use it as mulch around the ever green trees on the edge of the property. Keeps the weeds down and holds moisture. Less shavings in the manure pile to spread. They are also easy on the lawn mower. 

Not bizarre at all.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice, I just never thought of it, or heard of it. I am all for recycling!
I will try this then.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wouldn't the shavings get wet and gross?


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

would it matter what kinda sand? it's pretty expensive isn't it? can't really do the shavings unless i buy new cause there aren't any stalls at our ranch :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really don't think it would matter much what kind of sand. If I was looking for myself, I would lean more toward a coarser, heavier sand to minimize loss to the wind (I think that might be cheaper too).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Years ago I rode at a stable that put the barn cleanings (manure and wheat straw) in the big riding ring, only in the winter. Come spring thaw he'd harrow this around. Within a month you'd never know. From years of doing this the ground was springy. great for the jumpers. BTW I've read that vinegar is good for killing grass and weeds. I plan on trying it this summer.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

ok ya didn't think about coarser sand lol duh. hmm never heard about that vinegar stuff.. i might have to try that..


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I've heard that shavings get slippery when wet, and if you put them directly on the mud they will be mixed with it and also start to decompone (great compost for the garden but not so great for horse training). 
If you put on sand beware not to put too thick a layer as it will make it very heavy for the horse. 3-5 cm's maximum (don't know in inches, I'm European).
Yes, a hard ground is hard for a young horse's legs but you should never train/lounge him for a very long time anyway (like 15 minutes max.), so it might not be a problem.


----------

